# Hanoi & Halong Bay, Vietnam



## jrhogan (Dec 28, 2010)

I took a look around and saw no post dedicated to Hanoi and Halong Bay, Vietnam and so I started this. Here are some pictures to start this post. Pictures taken in May 2010 when I explored Hanoi and Halong Bay for 10 days.


kfc-hanoi-ciry-view-top-floor-night by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr

The picture above was taken from up top the 'City View' building which is in the center of town. My tripod was the top floor balcony railing. 


kfc-hanoi-night-view-vietnam by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr

The famous KFC Building taken on a busy weekend at night. 


hanoi-city-view-town-center-night-vietnam by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr

Opposite view of the City View Building, which is just outside the KFC Building. Thye have some really good coffee in City View. 


chuong-vang-building-old-quarter-hanoi by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr

One of the old buildings in the Old Quarter of Hanoi. A busy intersection at night.


----------



## jrhogan (Dec 28, 2010)

Ha Long Bay  by MalaysiaAsia, on Flickr

During the cruise at Halong Bay, rocks against the sky.


----------

